# laciný x levný



## Jagorr

Ahoj. Snažím se pochopit rozdíl v úzu těchto přídavných jmén. Ve kterých spojeních byste použili jen _laciný_? A ve kterých jen _levný_?
Vysvětlili byste rozdíl mezi těmito slovy jinými prostředky?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Mrkněte sem:


> V českém lexikonu se vyskytují dva lexémy pro označení věci, která má malou peněžní hodnotu. Je to buď adjektivum *levný* (článek č. 15, _Ministr již v červnu oznámil, že chce maturity jednodušší, levnější a lidštější_.), které *je neutrální a vyskytuje se po celém území České republiky*, nebo *laciný* (_Koupila jsem si včera nové tričko a zrovna laciné nebylo_.), které *je častější na východě republiky. Dále může být využito pro popis něčeho, co bylo nabyto lehce, bez námahy nebo nezaslouženě* (_laciné vítězství, laciná sláva _(SSJČ)), *nebo pro označení něčeho povrchního nebo bezcenného* (_laciné fráze, laciný vtip_ (SSJČ)). Ve slovenštině se používá adjektivum lacný pro všechny tyto významy (_lacné mäso, lacná pracovná sila; lacný efekt, lacný argument _(SSJ)).


Zdroj: 'Shody a rozdíly v lexiku češtiny a slovenštiny', Markéta Grígeľová, Bakalářská diplomová práce, UNIVERZITA PALACKÉHO V OLOMOUCI, 2013, p24.


----------



## Cautus

Dobrý den, Jagorre,
*levný* je spíše výrazem pro věci, které moc nestojí,
*laciný* je spíše výrazem pro nedostatečnou kvalitu.

Oba výrazy spadají do hovorového jazyka ve smyslu komunikace s úřady či oficiální komunikaci. V oficiální komunikaci bych spíše uvedl *nevyžadující vysoké náklady* či *nízkorozpočtový*.

Uvádím zde i několik příkladů obou zmíněných termínů:
_V bazaru jsem viděl *levný* nábytek. (Nebyl drahý, mohl být i ve slevě.)
Prodejna *levných* knih. (Zlevněné knihy, které se neprodávají v běžných knihkupectvích, ale v obchodě s levnými knihami za zlomek původní ceny. www.levneknihy.cz)
Tenhle opravář nebyl zrovna *levný*. (Prohlášení po provedení opravy drahým opravářem.)

Nemusíš mít strach, *nebylo to drahé*. = Nemusíš mít strach, bylo to *levné*.

*Laciné* rádio. (Nekvalitní rádio.)
Tak tohle bylo *laciné*. (Zbytečné či vypočítavé, až vyčůrané, hraničící s podvodem.)
Rozejít se s někým přes SMS je dost laciný. (Vtip z Toxicards.cz)_

V hovorové řeči se používají termíny *levný* a *laciný*, protože na severu Čech by spisovný tvar hovorového termínu zněl velmi neobvykle, například:
_Levné rádio, a z něj se linou laciné řeči. (Toto prohlásí vzdělaný člověk jako sakrasmus.)
Levný rádio, a z něj se linou laciný řeči. (Toto prohlásí kopáč u lopaty, který je naštvaný, že v rádiu mluví nesmysly.)

Závěrem: snažil jsem se, aby moje vysvětlení nebylo *laciné* a přineslo trochu světla do problematiky Českého jazyka. *Levné* to zrovna nebylo, strávil jsem s tím několik minut psaní. _

S přáním pohodového dne,
Cautus


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Ahoj. Snažím se pochopit rozdíl v úzu těchto přídavných jmén. Ve kterých spojeních byste použili jen _laciný_? A ve kterých jen _levný_?
> Vysvětlili byste rozdíl mezi těmito slovy jinými prostředky?


Ahoj,
Osobně bych to nekomplikoval a klidně je lze zaměnit jeden za druhý. Kromě:


Enquiring Mind said:


> _laciné vítězství, laciná sláva, laciné fráze, laciný vtip_


Myslím že, třeba "levný vtip" by vypadal trochu nečesky 
Pokud jde o vyjádření ceny, tak se mi zdá, že slovo "laciný" je méně používané, ale stejně platné jako "levný".

Co se kvality věcí týče, tak nevím o nějakém rozdílu.


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> Co se kvality věcí týče, tak nevím o nějakém rozdílu.


Laciné rádio.


----------



## Jagorr

Cautus said:


> Závěrem: snažil jsem se, aby moje vysvětlení nebylo *laciné* a přineslo trochu světla do problematiky Českého jazyka.


To rozhodně!


Cautus said:


> *Levné* to zrovna nebylo, strávil jsem s tím několik minut psaní.


Děkuji, vážím si toho!  Stejně tak děkuji Enquiring Mindu, a Pavlousovi.


----------



## Pavlous

Cautus said:


> Laciné rádio.


Pokud bylo rádio laciné, tak bez kontextu je možné říct pouze, že nepřišlo na moc peněz. To je celé. Jestli takhle někdo vyjadřuje hodnocení kvality něčeho, tak věřím, že z kontextu to lze vyčíst. Spíš bych se držel něčeho jako "nekvalitní".


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> Pokud bylo rádio laciné, tak bez kontextu je možné říct pouze, že nepřišlo na moc peněz.


_Takové laciné rádio._
U nás na severu Čech lze považovat _laciné_ za synonymum _sprosté, nekvalitní a plytké._
V Praze je opravdu _laciné_ = _levné_? Osobně jsem termín _laciné_ slyšel pouze v kontextu výše uvedeném.

A jak to máte v Praze s následujícími tvrzeními?

_Koupil to, a nebylo to levné._
_Koupil to, a nebylo to laciné._
_Vyhrál, a nebylo to levné._
_Vyhrál, a nebylo to laciné._
U nás na severu Čech je častá varianta
č. 1 - Koupil za draho.
č. 2 - Koupil kvalitu.
č. 3 - Nezaslechl jsem a ani bych nepoužil.
č. 4 - Svou výhru si zasloužil.

_Díky za reakci, Cautus_


----------



## Pavlous

Cautus said:


> _Takové laciné rádio._
> U nás na severu Čech lze považovat _laciné_ za synonymum _sprosté, nekvalitní a plytké._
> V Praze je opravdu _laciné_ = _levné_? Osobně jsem termín _laciné_ slyšel pouze v kontextu výše uvedeném.
> 
> A jak to máte v Praze s následujícími tvrzeními?
> 
> _Koupil to, a nebylo to levné._
> _Koupil to, a nebylo to laciné._
> _Vyhrál, a nebylo to levné._
> _Vyhrál, a nebylo to laciné._
> U nás na severu Čech je častá varianta
> č. 1 - Koupil za draho.
> č. 2 - Koupil kvalitu.
> č. 3 - Nezaslechl jsem a ani bych nepoužil.
> č. 4 - Svou výhru si zasloužil.
> 
> _Díky za reakci, Cautus_


Nevím, zda je to způsobené Prahou 

_Koupil to, a nebylo to levné. - Nebylo to levné, tak to zřejmě bylo drahé._
_Koupil to, a nebylo to laciné. - To samé._
Vyhrál, a nebylo to levné. - Vítězství přišlo draho. Stálo to hodně sil, 
zdrojů, životů? Pyrrhos? 
Vyhrál, a nebylo to laciné. - Také mi to zní lépe než č.3


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> Nevím, zda je to způsobené Prahou


Zdravím, Pavlousi,
rozporujete pravděpodobně jemné nuance vnímání výrazů _levné_ a _laciné._ Je velmi pravděpodobné, že v Praze, kde se setkává více kulturních rozdílů, ať už národních či mezinárodních, se tyto jemné variace v chápání mísí či zanikají oproti oblastem, kde se spíše projevuje svéráz v přístupu k jazyku.

S přáním pohodových svátků,
_Cautus_


----------

